
Elon Musk's Mini Submarine to Save the Thailand Soccer Team Stuck in Cave - curtis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3qySXPJ2WE
======
corobo
On the first couple of reads I thought the mini sub had also become stuck in
the cave. If you've already seen the sub then saving a click -

"Elon Musk's Mini Submarine to Save [the Thailand Soccer Team Stuck in Cave]"

not

"Elon Musk's [Mini Submarine to Save the Thailand Soccer Team] Stuck in Cave"

